# Welfare pays more than Min-Wage



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a huge problem if you ask me. Because why would you go get a job when you can just do nothing and make more? Am I stating we need to up min wage...NO. I am saying we need to decrease welfare. This will make people want or have to look for jobs!!!

http://news.msn.com/us/welfare-pays-mor ... -35-states


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Also drug test them.

Guantuanamo Bay, Cuba, is the military code-word for "Chuck Norris' basement".


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, I agree, we need to lower the welfare and limit it to two years total and that's it. Also a weekly drug test and have a random house inspection.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

if recipients want more money, they should have to WORK for it... minimum wage is a starting wage - not a lifelong wage. Freeloaders are killing the country.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Borrowing money from China, then giving million, no billions to other countries is absolutely nuts.


----------

